# use flags gcc

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

was machen die USE Flags (-n32) (-n64) und fortran?

Diese USE Flags gehören zum gcc 4.4.4-r2.

Warum brauche ich das USE Flag fortran? Was machen -n32 und -n64?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## franzf

```
$ quse -D n32

 local:n32:dev-libs/klibc: Force klibc to 32bit if on mips64 if not n32 userland

 local:n32:sys-devel/gcc: Enable n32 ABI support on mips

 local:n32:sys-process/procps: Enable n32 ABI support on mips

$ quse -D n64

 local:n64:sys-devel/gcc: Enable n64 ABI support on mips

$ quse -D fortran

 global:fortran: Adds support for fortran (formerly f77)
```

Was fortran und mips sind sagt dir wikipedia. Wenn ein Paket fortran braucht, wird dir das schon mitgeteilt. Wirklich weh tut es nicht, wenn du es gleich mitbaust, bei aktuellen Festplattenkapazitäten und CPUs.

----------

## musv

Bei mir wollte Digikam fortran haben, weil das blas (Mathelib) nutzt und diese Lib wiederum in Fortran implementiert ist.

----------

